# East Texas Buck



## Herkaleez (Feb 12, 2005)

The date on the pic is wrong this is from Oct. 16th, Houston county, too bad he doesn't have brow tines


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

nice deer


----------



## JHG (Aug 26, 2009)

That deer would make a very cool looking skull mount


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

He would make a nice mount. He does not look to be an old deer, I think he might be really impressive in a couple of years if he makes it that long.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice looking buck. How old do you think he is? 2-3???


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

Looks to be 2 1/2 to me he will be the man in a couple of years.


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

Yep, that buck has some serious potential. He may never have good brows but who cares he's got everything else! -Roach


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

nice young deer.


----------



## GulfCoast 23 FISH ON (May 19, 2009)

Hope HOLLYWOOD makes it to next bow season !


----------

